# Dämpfer richtig einstellen fox dhx 5.0



## beefcakefr6hs (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich bin 14 und neu hier und hab mir mein beef cake fr 6 hs vor ein paar tagen bestellt
meine frage ist wie ich am besten den Dämpfer einstelle. Kann mir irgendjemand Tipps geben?
mein gewicht: 78 kg


----------



## -MIK- (24. Januar 2012)

Ich zitier mich mal gerade selbst ein wenig:



-MIK- schrieb:


> Lesen, verinnerlichen, testen und bei Fragen, hier fragen.
> 
> Fahrwerk einstellen







-MIK- schrieb:


> Jaouh so in etwa. Du musst das im Ganzen sehen, jede Änderung an der einen Stelle wirkt sich auch n bissel auf die Anderen aus.
> 
> Wenn Du ihn generell zu soft findest, mehr Druck in der Hauptkammer, dadurch musst Du evtl. den Druck im Piggy anpassen, damit er wieder sensibler ist (geht dabei nur um das Ansprechverhalten).
> 
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen der hier: Dämpfer Setups

Viel Spaß beim Lesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beefcakefr6hs (25. Januar 2012)

Ok danke -MIK- habe mir das durchgelesen und gut verstanden


----------



## -MIK- (25. Januar 2012)

Das freut mich, wenn Du das Bike hast und nach dem Einstellen des Grundsetups noch Fragen hast, einfach stellen.


----------

